# Colnago C40



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

I have a question for any C40 (b-stay) owners who may have already tried... Do those 700X27c Challenge Parigi Roubaix tubs fit?


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

Depends of the fork, the Star fork has smaller clearance than other forks, and it doesn't allow a 27c tire. Street and Precisa forks have more room. Rear should be ok.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Like Plussa said -- the Star fork is pretty narrow. I have a C-40 B-Stay and it has a Star fork. I'm pretty sure that's what C-40's of that era came with. That said, tires vary a lot. For example, x25 Michelin PR3 are pretty close to x23 Conti 4000S in dimension. Both of which fit pretty tight in a Star fork.


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info, sounds like I can give it a go on the rear and I'll try one of their Strada 25's on the front.


----------



## DocRogers (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm running 23s on mine (Star fork) and I doubt anything much bigger would fit. You should be able to do a 25, but a 27 would be pushing it.


----------

